# Sacrotuberous ligament injection



## teenam (Aug 13, 2012)

My Interventional Pain Management Doctor performed an Sacrotuberous ligament injection. I have been trying to find a code for this but I can not find it listed in the CPT book nor can I find anything online regarding the coding for this type of procedure. If you can help in anyway with this coding I would really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## mcnaryk (Aug 14, 2012)

TE=teenam;233036]My Interventional Pain Management Doctor performed an Sacrotuberous ligament injection. I have been trying to find a code for this but I can not find it listed in the CPT book nor can I find anything online regarding the coding for this type of procedure. If you can help in anyway with this coding I would really appreciate it! Thank you![/QUOTE]

I am not 100% sure, but what about 27096? Seems to me the sacrotuberous ligament is very close the the sacroiliac joint. Either that 20610 maybe?


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 15, 2012)

Wouldn't this be  20550, since what is being injected is being described as a ligament. There is no description of imaged-guided (fluoroscopy or CT) sacroilliac joint injection (27096). Nor is there a major joint injection (shoulder, hip, Knee) being described as being performed.


----------



## teenam (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

